# Viv for Varadero



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Well, Im getting my first group of thumbs next week, and I decided I should probably start building a viv for them. I chose a 18 x 18 x 24 Zoomed. I like where the build is going thus far. Trying out some new techniques that i really haven't done in past builds, messing around with roots and vines, and also really texturizing the great stuff. Its not a display, tank but its not a tank strictly for breeding/rearing either, like most of my tanks this one is kinda a mix of both. This one is also going to be about 70% land and 30% water, no water falls, but I have a pump inside and i plan on covering it with gravel, and then sand on top of that? Im not sure on the order yet, but am willing to take suggestions for non of my current vivs have water features. also I should add the very lowest piece of wood is not attatched to anything Im not really sure where im going to use it yet, so im also open to suggestions on that subject

anyway here it is,


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

varadero are going to love it! getting a pair or a few juvies? IF it were me.. and its not.. I would scrap that bottom piece of wood and fill that bottom up with plants. I used to love wood and stuff on the bottom and have since gone away with it because I would rather have more plants. but with an 18" footplan dont lose space with the wood. Get some sweet plants in there!


----------



## Styx (Oct 25, 2008)

I like how that bottom piece of wood is curved and wraps around like that. Very nice. I don't have any real suggestions for it though.


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

Great hardscape!
Im looking forward to see the end result


----------



## Tinctoc (Sep 15, 2012)

Looks good!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Can't wait to see this built out and planted!


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks everyone!
I believe Im getting 5 juvies in a trade. I want most of the broms and plants to be up top in the canopy following the contour of the wood scape, also the wood will be covered in java moss. The ground area I wanted to leave pretty simple, ABG mix, leaf litter and mosses. . . and i want the ground to fade into the water area,I plan on using some sort of black gravel and black sand, or regular sand, mind isn't really made up on that yet.


----------



## Tinctoc (Sep 15, 2012)

What did you cover the GS with?


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

just the reg. . . silicone and dried eco earth. . .

added the black gravel and black sand, and also just threw down some sphagnum moss and litter to get and idea of the land mass, and the water area, pump is submerged under the gravel and seems to be working just fine. what are some good little aquatic plants? Im gonna have some duckweed and java moss, im hopeing that the java moss will make a nice division in between the substrate and sand. also im going to be adding more vines and roots to the background.

heres the update for today.


----------



## Tinctoc (Sep 15, 2012)

RedEyeTroyFrog said:


> just the reg. . . silicone and dried eco earth. . .


Gotcha. I used to use that method but I'm getting ready to put together a few more exos (24x18x24 and a couple 18x18x24's) and probably going to go the titebond III + peat + tree fern fibers.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

ive never really looked into other methods, i think that the majority of backgrounds get covered up as is, and for me this is by far the quickest, cost efficient, easiest solution, that looks half decent if its carved correctly.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

trying to get pictures to work but for some reason it keeps uploading vertically


----------



## ICS523 (Mar 10, 2012)

wow, I really love the wood layout.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

thanks, I planted a few broms i got from josh's in a random growers choice pack(i was surprised by the size). but i have another order of broms coming from jason, which i feel i will mainly be using those, I should have java moss in by next week... here is what got from josh's this is not the permanent placement of broms though.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

OMG, it's stunning. That wood placement. Very nice!


----------



## ICS523 (Mar 10, 2012)

Your frogs will LOVE that protruding piece of wood, I've got something similar in my veradero vi and they are always hanging out up there.


----------



## Broseph (Dec 5, 2011)

As far as floating water plants go, I have Salvinia in my water feature. It looks like miniature lily pads and it grows like a weed. I got a few individuals by accident in a bag of azolla, and it went crazy. I used to throw handfuls away every few weeks, but now something is eating it. It still grows fast enough to break even.

Also, just about every 'aquatic' plant you can get at a pet store will grow half in and half out of the water.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Heres a few from my new group, and also their temp home i made this morning...lol i was scared to open the 190 oz bin in fear of them jumping out, they were really quick when i released them into the 190 oz, so I took an extra 190 oz lid cut out the top just leaving the rim took and extra 190 oz bottom and flipped it upside down then hot glued it to the lid rim. . . attatched and sealer taped around it... took one of the little cylinders they came in and cut the bottom out and burnt a hold in the plastic then used a funnel til i had the desired hold to fit the cylinder...now when ever i want to feed/mist i just unscrew the green cap and there ya have it.


----------



## nightcrawler (Nov 12, 2011)

looks good


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Viv is looking good!
You'll love these guys(varaderos)...
Mine are awesome...very bold/outgoing frogs.
Good luck with yours!


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

got new plants and decided the ones that were in there didnt really go with the scheme, so im gonna try and find room in other vivs for them... here is the update. . . 




























plants used so far, were. . . 

Neoregelia Ponci Yellow

Neoregelia High Voltage

Neoregelia Night spot x Tiger

Java Moss

Riccia Moss

still to come Peperomia Rotundifolia


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

That tank looks amazing! I better turn my laptop away so my Varaderos don't get jealous.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

thanks! Ive only had the tank for 8 days, so im very satisfied so far, excited to see how the moss does


----------



## milkman (Dec 15, 2011)

That is probably the most creative temp enclosure I have every seen.
New Viv looks great by the way.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Looks fantastic. That large bromeliad is stunning, which one is that and how big is it?


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

The tiger banded broms look wayyyyyy nicer in there


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

I believe its Neoregelia High Voltage. . . that particular one is about 10" wide it was the biggest one in the package, I have another one about 3-4" smaller but i dont know where to fit it in there. . .


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

diggenem said:


> The tiger banded broms look wayyyyyy nicer in there


thanks! I kinda just gambled on the 20$ growers choice from joshs with the previous ones, and i figured i could just use them in another viv. . .


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

saw your U-tube video. I like the way you've redone it more. Looks good. PM me if you wanna make me a deal on those matecho froglets since your gettin out of them


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

pdfCrazy said:


> saw your U-tube video. I like the way you've redone it more. Looks good. PM me if you wanna make me a deal on those matecho froglets since your gettin out of them


thanks, I think it will look pretty natural when the moss fills in on the wood and i get the peperomia, as for the matecho, I plan on growing the last of them up to adults to swap out/sell/trade


----------



## snake54320 (Dec 16, 2011)

I love the tank, and I love the frogs!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Looks great Troy. Those broms are definitely an upgrade from the earlier ones. They're from Jason (tropicalplantz)?


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

eos said:


> Looks great Troy. Those broms are definitely an upgrade from the earlier ones. They're from Jason (tropicalplantz)?


Yep, I agree completely as I figured Id be using jasons anyway, i found other spots for the ones from joshes in some the tinc tanks.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

RedEyeTroyFrog said:


>


I really like how you arranged everything in there.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

hydrophyte said:


> I really like how you arranged everything in there.


thanks! Im quite satisfied myself. . .


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 19, 2009)

hydrophyte said:


> I really like how you arranged everything in there.


Yes, looks very balanced and attractive.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Yes, looks very balanced and attractive.


Thanks! Glad you like


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Wow Troy. That's a stunner! Your hired! 

I can't wait to see updates and see how the moss does.


----------



## brad0608 (Jun 5, 2012)

Viv is gonna be awesome when fully grown in!!!!


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Thank you Glenn and Brad, from the looks if it so far I think the moss is going to do well, it has already started to root to the wood, Ill post an updated photo in a month or so to show how its doing. Frogs seem to love the viv though, the first night in they were pretty shy and all 5 went into the "Night spot x Tiger" in the upper left corner, but this morning they were all over the place, some low, some high, in each and every brom, so im excited for them


----------



## jeffz (Feb 7, 2012)

what kind of mosses did u use on your drift wood. especially that very bright green one. thanks


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

the bright green is riccia


----------



## jeffz (Feb 7, 2012)

Oh nice I have always wanted to try rica but never have be enable to find it. Where Dixie buy yours?


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

jeffz said:


> Oh nice I have always wanted to try rica but never have be enable to find it. Where Dixie buy yours?


Not sure where Dixie bought mine lol  but I got mine at a petstore in Pittsburgh took about 3 handfulls and said that's about 10 bucks worth lol


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

Very nice tank. The new broms really make it something special. That highvoltage is simply awesome. What lights do you have on the tank? Sorry if you already said. I hope the broms keep that intense color. I have been finding that intense light with a little less water really makes the broms color up in my vivs. I believe that is called growing them hard..? Anyway, awesome tank, keep the pictures coming!


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks!! I just have a 48" engergy star qualified light fixture from lows(50$) that has 4 6500 k tubes in it. . . I have the same fixture over my Giant Orange tank and also my fine spot leuc tanks and all the broms seem to have great color, So Im hoping for the best. Only thing now is that my Racks are uneven. . . Looks like Ill be building another 18x18x24 to even it out. . . Just not sure which thumbnails to put next to them


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Got the Peperomia Rotundifolia today. . . here are some pics of the viv with it planted, and also a few nice shots from the past week.










the water area is visible in this photo


























rotundifolia

























closeup


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Great shots of your varaderos...
Aren't they awesome frogs?!!


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Yeah, Im surprised How much I enjoy the little buggers, after being such a tinc guy. . . ,


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

I think that this is quite possibly one of my favorite terrariums, particularly since it's a "small" one and not a biggie with lots of space to play with. You maximized the space beautifully with your choice of plants, the colours are gorgeous with no drastic differences to jar the eyes, and the frogs are beautiful. The shadows, wood placement, and moss growth accentuate the colours of the bromeliads and frogs wonderfully. Gorgeous. And I'm guessing it looks even nicer in person.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Wow thank you, that may be one of the best compliments someones givin me on a viv Ive made. Much appreciated Jacobi 

---its much nicer in person


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Thought I would add that the riccia moss has started to root and grow in beautifully on the log, java hasnt started yet that I can see, but i usually dont see java growth til about 3 weeks


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Quite a bit of moss has grown in the past 4 and a half weeks, the peperomia is also spreading and intertwining in the moss and giving it a really natural look which I like. The varadero are very active in here as well, calling multiple times a day(Ive seen two out of the five call), no signs of breeding that I could observe, but then again there are tons of natural egg deposit sites that i would never see anyway. The riccia in the water has also been spreading that I cannot really photograph well at all, Java and duckweed are doing well also. I may need to relocate one of the smaller ponzi yellow broms its getting blocked by one of the larger ones and it seems to be losing some color. Other than that Everything is going great with this tank, and its becoming one of my favorites!... here are some updated photos.

























































guess ill show you guys what im working on as well. . .


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

What kind of bromeliad is on the right (the one neos large striped)? Post a picture of your painting masterpiece, when you finish it! Greetings


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

I believe that Brom is High Voltage. . . Haha I will just wanted to post a little teaser shot


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Fantastic looking vivarium. Definitely one of the best looking smaller-sized vivariums I've seen in a while. You did a great job hardscaping and planting it. It looks very natural and pleasing to the eye. I love the Riccia, I'm definitely going to have to buy some for my 65 gallon Peninsula.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks! I really want to do a large vivarium soon, I have an old 150 gallon that Id love to redo, that was the first viv I ever did, and you can tell that its the first one lol. . .


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Damn Troy! Turned out great...really love the growth!

Excited to see how the painting turns out!

-Chris


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks! Painting should be done in roughly a month. Once i get the frog finished the ill fly through the background. Varadero arms and legs are not the funnest thing to paint


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

beautiful looking viv.


----------



## Tim F (Jan 27, 2006)

So tinc man... killer viv and killer pix. You've got more of this in you. What's your next thumb??!


----------



## Giga (Mar 31, 2011)

Just got a pair of these guys too! they are way awesome frogs-possibly my new fav.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Tim F said:


> So tinc man... killer viv and killer pix. You've got more of this in you. What's your next thumb??!


HAHA, Im not sure which thumb I'm gonna get next but I will be getting some for sure to even out the rack...Im guessing probably in the spring time. I really like summersi, Benedicta, Or maybe some Oophaga pumilio bastimentos.?? who knows


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

any update on that picture?


----------



## Benedicta (Jan 5, 2013)

Very nice setup troy...and i love that art work u are doing...wud be lovely when its done


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

pdfCrazy said:


> update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update


Do you think he got the message? or should we say it another two hundred times?

update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

hahahaha, you guys are too much, here is a little update on the painting










still got a little ways to go... lots of highlights and blending still


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

RedEyeTroyFrog said:


> hahahaha, you guys are too much, here is a little update on the painting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks incredible...great work!
Just send it to me when you're done...


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Holy crap that is an amazing painting...Do you do painting for others? Like for money or frogs?.. Great work man you really have a talent.

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## simonphelps (May 29, 2012)

If I send you a picture would you do a painting for money?


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

RedEyeTroyFrog said:


> hahahaha, you guys are too much, here is a little update on the painting


Your sir, are an amazing photographer. I am not exactly sure why some of the leaves and one frog's legs are white tho.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Aside from jokes, that is probably one of the best paintings I have ever seen.


----------



## MikeSTL (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice painting! Can't wait to see it completed.


----------



## JoshsDragonz (Jun 30, 2012)

Awesome painting!!! Hey Troy are you using a mixed media technique or just air brush on the painting? It looks to be just air brush but wasn't sure if you were unsing anything else on it.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks everyone!! Really thank you! I'm kinda drunk right now but josh it's all oil paint no air brush or mixed media just plain ol fashioned paint and brushes


----------



## JoshsDragonz (Jun 30, 2012)

Awesome! One area looked like air brush  That's why I asked. Well done... I have been wanting to do a big painting for a while... I need to get off my ass lol.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

You definetly have an eye for deatail and a talent for blendign colors. That looks so lifelike it almost has a photographic quality to it.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

simonphelps said:


> If I send you a picture would you do a painting for money?


Yes, We call that a commissioned piece.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Azurel said:


> Holy crap that is an amazing painting...Do you do painting for others? Like for money or frogs?.. Great work man you really have a talent.
> 
> sent from my Galaxy S lll



Thanks, Yes I paint for money. . .


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments everyone!


----------



## jdgators (Oct 27, 2012)

Beautiful build here, and beautiful painting! Definitely an inspiration. Curious how you built the pond section? Did you section off a part for the water with a waterproof wall, or is it water from the false bottom below the substrate, or something entirely different? I am new and learning how you all build in water features.

Thanks!


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

It's been a while since I've seen this thread(shame on me...somehow I didn't hit "subscribe"!). Absolutely stunning Troy! The frogs, the pics, the viv, the painting...all of it! Just beautiful! The growth in the viv looks great! The painting is jaw-dropping! In a world where I had money, I'd be making offers! Too freakin' cool!

Thanks, Chris


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

I just did the false bottom where the land is, then I covered it with landscaping paper then just filled the bottom with water, then added the black sand and gravel, the substrate is ABG mix then leaf litter and java and riccia on top, I have a small pump in the corner that circulates the water


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

update on the painting...ill post a viv update soon as well, it looks pretty much the same but just more moss growth.


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

Amazing!! Simply Amazing!


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

For things like this, we need three links to click on in the bottom right corner!

Like, Share, Love 

Absolutely love that painting. I saw the one you had at FrogDay too! Beautiful work. Once again, if my budget wasn't a limited one, then I'd definitely be calling you for the centerpiece to my frog room...and/or living room, and/or...!

-Chris


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Your painting is stunning. I would it in my living room! If you take a close-up, I can use it as my desktop pc?


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

sure can! i just took that with my iphone, ill get a better quality one once its finished


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Looking amazing bro....such a talent. Showed my wife she didn't believe me when I told her it was a painting.

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

I love how you captured the frogs natural light reflectiveness!


----------



## Tim F (Jan 27, 2006)

Another masterpiece!


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Update of the Vivarium 1-30-13

i moved one of the ponci yellow broms up higher, and just more moss growth, the peperomia is doing well also. the pond area is completely covered by the duckweed ( I really like the duckweed look). there are also tons of little freshwater shrimp in the pond area as well. Must have hitch-hiked on the java and riccia. I also put 3 fine spot leuc offspring in there as well, I'm growing them out for a customer. They will be gone in the spring.( you can see one down on the ground.)


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

I wish I could get moss growth like that. Mine always dies off or never gets going. That viv is so amazing!


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Nice Viv and varaderos are amazing! I love mine so much!

Is that a luec in there?


----------



## snake54320 (Dec 16, 2011)

In this tank, you have 
A few broms (Neoregelia Ponci Yellow, Neoregelia High Voltage, Neoregelia Night spot x Tiger)
Peperomia rotundifolia
Riccia/Java moss 
duckweed
?

I thought that duckweed was prohibited in dendrobates tanks because it would stick to their body and eyes if they went in the water... Any feedback ?
BTW, what's you're lighting ? You may be said it already but I can't find the info...

Snake 

PS: still one of the awesomest tanks ever ! keep it up


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

vivlover10 said:


> Nice Viv and varaderos are amazing! I love mine so much!
> 
> Is that a luec in there?


yes I mentioned in the update have 3 fine spot leucs im growing out in there as well. . . they will be shipped in the spring.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

snake54320 said:


> In this tank, you have
> A few broms
> Peperomia rotundifolia
> Riccia/Java moss
> ...


correct. . . there is also one other plant in there i received from Richard lynch when he sent the varadero not sure what it is, you cant really see it either its growing up the wall behind the brom in the front. as for the duckweed, I have seen no such issues that you mentioned, Sometimes i find it on the glass or in the broom pools but i never have seen it sticking to them in an alarming amount.

the lighting is something i got from lowes, 4 - 48" shop lights, with 6500 bulbs...fixture was 50 bucks, energy star rated, and the bulbs were like 6$ a piece of something...


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

I love it!!!! your moss grew so well!


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

RedEyeTroyFrog said:


> update on the painting...ill post a viv update soon as well, it looks pretty much the same but just more moss growth.


This is a great painting. I love to paint myself and absolutely love this! I will have to paint my own.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

complete with painting...now i just have to wait to put on the varnish


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

RedEyeTroyFrog said:


> complete with painting...now i just have to wait to put on the varnish


that painting oozes awesomeness.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Troy, that is just beyond awesome! Absolutely stunning! I can't thank you enough...you have my address, right? 

-Chris


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Your painting is stunning! Wow!


----------



## Leidig (Apr 10, 2009)

Gorgeous viv and incredible painting. I'm in awe.


----------

